# CO, CO Springs; Seeking players IRL



## jdrakeh (Oct 4, 2005)

I'd love to join a group, either as a player or a GM. I'm in no position to host games right now, but would definitely be up for running and/or playing one at a moment's notice. I'm really craving a good game of C&C, HARP, or BD&D.

I'm also currently seeking a few playtesters for two rule sets of my own design (one of which is based on the d20 SRD, and one of which is not), as well as some of the products that I review for RPGNow. 

PM me or email me here if you've got an opening in your group or are interested in setting up bi-weekly playtests.


----------

